# Need inputs. I have got a job in singapore



## gupta.varun

Hey Guys

I have got a job in singapore with a salary of 6000 SGD per month. I will be relocating from India to Singapore along with my wife

Wanted to understand the average monthly expenses and current job market there

I have 4.5 years of experience as a business analyst.. I am moving to an Investment bank there. Also wanted to understand if the salary is descent enough as per the singapore market standards


----------



## mohansktrt

For your experience 6000 SGD is a good salary. You can save typically 2000 - 2.500 SGD per month. Can you please tell me how you get the job through agency are directly. I also trying job in singapore


----------



## gupta.varun

*Thanks..*



mohansktrt said:


> For your experience 6000 SGD is a good salary. You can save typically 2000 - 2.500 SGD per month. Can you please tell me how you get the job through agency are directly. I also trying job in singapore


Hey thanks dear for your inputs 

I have got through a consultant there in Singapore.. It takes some time actually to get through a job. Also, can you please tell me the basic necessities that i should carry from India while relocating to Singapore


----------



## reply2balu

*Need Help*

Hi Varun,

Even i am planning to move to Singapore. Can you please let me know how did you approach the consultant.I am from networking background.


----------



## funksg

*hi varun..*

hi varun..

welcome to singapore...
its mukul here...
where in india u r from..i m from rajasthan and in spore for 4 years ..
6k is good to start here....dont worry..
if u need any help from me do let me know..
or can email me - mukulsg at gmail .
whehn u wud b coming here..?

regards
Mukul


----------



## rabbitnini

*cost of living*

Hi welcome to Singapore.
Let me tell something about the cost to live in Singapore.

Housing: 
you need to rent an apartment, either in private condominium or public house known as HDB, if your employer provides the housing, then bingo, you can save
money a lot!

Rentals varies depending on their location, i believe you company should be somewhere near raffles place, the nearby houses are expensive,
so you may need to find a cheaper one but have to travel at least 30mins.
Private condominium cost between S$2000 to S3500, high ends cost between 
S$5000 or more.
HDB is cheaper, for a 2 bed-3bed rooms apartment here is know as 3-room or 4-room as living room is counted, cost between S$1200-1800.

Otherwise, you can look for a master bed room and stay under the same roof with landlord, that may cost you S$600 or more with aircon, but you may have difficulties as most of the house owners do not allow cooking, they allow you
cook instant noodle and boiling water.

If you willing to pay the housing agent half a month rental as commission,
they can help you to find a house quickly.

Transportation:
Public bus and subway(MRT) are cheap and convinient, single journey is less than S$2, for taxi, $2.6 for the first 2km, however, peak hours needs more than 35%~50% more charges, so it may cost you 20$ for a 20mins trip.

Food:
There are plenty of food courts around the island, you don't have to cook. 
one meal may cost you s$6-10 only for one person. You can find indian food
as well. So you may expect $600 is enough for you to eat at home or at food court.

Phone lines, internet:

Residential phone lines are cheap, S$25 for 3 months subscription, 
mobile phone 20cents per min. Phone cards are available to call overseas.
Broadband monthly cost about 50-60S$ depends on your package.

basically, the living cost in Singapore is not high, and your salary is enough to 
cover all.





gupta.varun said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have got a job in singapore with a salary of 6000 SGD per month. I will be relocating from India to Singapore along with my wife
> 
> Wanted to understand the average monthly expenses and current job market there
> 
> I have 4.5 years of experience as a business analyst.. I am moving to an Investment bank there. Also wanted to understand if the salary is descent enough as per the singapore market standards


----------



## gupta.varun

*Thanks Mukul*



funksg said:


> hi varun..
> 
> welcome to singapore...
> its mukul here...
> where in india u r from..i m from rajasthan and in spore for 4 years ..
> 6k is good to start here....dont worry..
> if u need any help from me do let me know..
> or can email me - mukulsg at gmail .
> whehn u wud b coming here..?
> 
> regards
> Mukul


Hi Mukul

Thanks a tonne for ur response. I ll be moving in 1st week of September. I am from Mumbai
My work location is Changi Business Park. Which would be the ideal area to stay in Singapore if the work location is changi business park
Also my wife works as an SAP SRM Functional Consultant. how easy it is for her to get a job?
and lastly, what should i bring from India? while relocating 

Thanks and will keep on bothering you guys


----------



## gupta.varun

*Thanks*



rabbitnini said:


> Hi welcome to Singapore.
> Let me tell something about the cost to live in Singapore.
> 
> Housing:
> you need to rent an apartment, either in private condominium or public house known as HDB, if your employer provides the housing, then bingo, you can save
> money a lot!
> 
> Rentals varies depending on their location, i believe you company should be somewhere near raffles place, the nearby houses are expensive,
> so you may need to find a cheaper one but have to travel at least 30mins.
> Private condominium cost between S$2000 to S3500, high ends cost between
> S$5000 or more.
> HDB is cheaper, for a 2 bed-3bed rooms apartment here is know as 3-room or 4-room as living room is counted, cost between S$1200-1800.
> 
> Otherwise, you can look for a master bed room and stay under the same roof with landlord, that may cost you S$600 or more with aircon, but you may have difficulties as most of the house owners do not allow cooking, they allow you
> cook instant noodle and boiling water.
> 
> If you willing to pay the housing agent half a month rental as commission,
> they can help you to find a house quickly.
> 
> Transportation:
> Public bus and subway(MRT) are cheap and convinient, single journey is less than S$2, for taxi, $2.6 for the first 2km, however, peak hours needs more than 35%~50% more charges, so it may cost you 20$ for a 20mins trip.
> 
> Food:
> There are plenty of food courts around the island, you don't have to cook.
> one meal may cost you s$6-10 only for one person. You can find indian food
> as well. So you may expect $600 is enough for you to eat at home or at food court.
> 
> Phone lines, internet:
> 
> Residential phone lines are cheap, S$25 for 3 months subscription,
> mobile phone 20cents per min. Phone cards are available to call overseas.
> Broadband monthly cost about 50-60S$ depends on your package.
> 
> basically, the living cost in Singapore is not high, and your salary is enough to
> cover all.


Hi rabbitnini

Thanks for your response
Company is not giving me the housing expenses and my work location will be changi business park. Also, my wife will be moving after 3 months. so inititally i was thinking of staying in a master room and then probably once my wife is in Singapore, i thought i will shift in a whole unit/apartment
Which should be the good area to stay near changi business park and also reasonable 
Is changi business park far off from Little India..


----------



## rabbitnini

gupta.varun said:


> Hi rabbitnini
> 
> Thanks for your response
> Company is not giving me the housing expenses and my work location will be changi business park. Also, my wife will be moving after 3 months. so inititally i was thinking of staying in a master room and then probably once my wife is in Singapore, i thought i will shift in a whole unit/apartment
> Which should be the good area to stay near changi business park and also reasonable
> Is changi business park far off from Little India..


Hi, Varun,
Changi business park is located at the east end of Singapore, next to the Changi airport, it is about 10-12 MRT stations 20mins by MRT train from little India, little india is somewhere near down town, key in the link below you will find the map.

Welcome to Land Transport Authority 
As you can see from the map that Changi is at the east end of the green line,
Little India is in the middle of purple line. 

Nearby to your working place should be Simei, betok, tampines, east coast, but i would suggest you check by personal walking, plenty of HDB for you to choose. I am not familiar as i have been living in the west part of Singapore. Generally you need to prepare one month rental and one month deposit for Housing. 

Singaporeans are friendly and easy to get along,relax and don't worry too much!
It's good you settle down before your wife comes.

Your pay is consider high in general and local average pay is about 2500 s$ only.
However, bankers are always rich everywhere.

Enjoy your relocation soon!


----------



## gupta.varun

*average savings*

Hi
I had few more doubts

My gross salary is 6000 SGD
what will be likely take home post taxation
and is the job market safe in Singapore as of now

and also what will be average monthly savings i can make there?


rabbitnini said:


> Hi, Varun,
> Changi business park is located at the east end of Singapore, next to the Changi airport, it is about 10-12 MRT stations 20mins by MRT train from little India, little india is somewhere near down town, key in the link below you will find the map.
> 
> Welcome to Land Transport Authority
> As you can see from the map that Changi is at the east end of the green line,
> Little India is in the middle of purple line.
> 
> Nearby to your working place should be Simei, betok, tampines, east coast, but i would suggest you check by personal walking, plenty of HDB for you to choose. I am not familiar as i have been living in the west part of Singapore. Generally you need to prepare one month rental and one month deposit for Housing.
> 
> Singaporeans are friendly and easy to get along,relax and don't worry too much!
> It's good you settle down before your wife comes.
> 
> Your pay is consider high in general and local average pay is about 2500 s$ only.
> However, bankers are always rich everywhere.
> 
> Enjoy your relocation soon!


----------



## gupta.varun

*imp qt*



funksg said:


> hi varun..
> 
> welcome to singapore...
> its mukul here...
> where in india u r from..i m from rajasthan and in spore for 4 years ..
> 6k is good to start here....dont worry..
> if u need any help from me do let me know..
> or can email me - mukulsg at gmail .
> whehn u wud b coming here..?
> 
> regards
> Mukul


Hi Guys

I have got the EP pass ( P2 pass) for 12 months only
Generally the EP pass is issued for 2 years right
Do these EP passes get renewed.


----------



## ini_niki

gupta.varun said:


> Hi
> I had few more doubts
> 
> My gross salary is 6000 SGD
> what will be likely take home post taxation
> and is the job market safe in Singapore as of now
> 
> and also what will be average monthly savings i can make there?


Tax in Singapore is very, very, very low ... esp. compared to Australia for example (45%) ... here's it's more like 10% ... 

You can save as much as you're able to ... basically rental costs for HDB are quite cheap, especially in around the east coast area where you'll be staying ... it's more expensive the closer you are to the centre. 

You don't have to spend everything you earn and as your wife will be here you can eat at home. street food is very good and quite cheap -- you can get curry and rice from a coffeeshop for $3 in some places -- but it's even cheaper if you cook at home. 

You can basically get everything you want in Singapore; but to save on set up costs I'd bring basic household items like linen, cooking gear etc from India. 

Will your company give you a shipping allowance? Most do.

Hope that helps

Cheers


----------



## mohan.mulani

*Consultant*

Hi Varun,

Don't mind me asking but how much did you pay to the consultant in order to get the job? Did he guarantee you? I'm also approaching a consultant but I'm not sure if he could guarantee me the job after payment. Please advise.


----------



## gupta.varun

*Hi*



mohan.mulani said:


> Hi Varun,
> 
> Don't mind me asking but how much did you pay to the consultant in order to get the job? Did he guarantee you? I'm also approaching a consultant but I'm not sure if he could guarantee me the job after payment. Please advise.


I didnt pay anything to the consultant
and you dont need to pay anything to consultants dear.. just keep on applying and if you face any interviews make sure you crack it..


----------



## manoja24

Personal income tax rates
Individuals resident in Singapore are taxed on a progressive tax rate as listed below. Filing of personal tax return is mandatory if your annual income is S$22,000 or more. You do not need to pay tax if your annual income is less than S$22,000. However, you may still need to file a tax return if you have been informed by Singapore tax department to submit your tax return.

All resident individual tax payers will be given a one-off income tax rebate of 20%, upto a cap of S$2,000, for the tax payable for YA 2009.



Tax residency and tax treatment
Different income tax rules apply in Singapore depending on the tax residency status of the individual. 

Singapore Residents
You are considered a tax resident if you are:

a Singaporean; or 
a Singapore Permanent Resident and have established your permanent home in Singapore; or 
a foreigner who has stayed or worked in Singapore for 183 days or more in the tax year 
Tax residents pay taxes on their chargeable income as per the tax rate table above. 

What is chargeable income? The chargeable income (i.e. income subject to taxation) for tax residents is determined as below:



Whereas

Total income means 
gains or profits from carrying on any business, trade, profession or vocation either as a sole proprietor or partner in a partnership 
gains or profits from any employment 
dividends, interests, investment income 
rents, royalties, premiums and other profits arising from properties 
exclude qualified income earned overseas (more deails provided later in the guide). 
Expenses means 
qualified employment related expenses 
qualified rental related expenses are expenses 
Donations means 
donations to qualified charitable organizations 
Personal Reliefs means 
special personal reliefs such as eligible course fees, earned income relief, parent relief, etc. 
Chargeable income is this adjusted income after deductions from the total income (as shown in the picture above).

Singapore Non-Residents 
You are considered a non-resident for tax purpose if you are a foreigner who stayed or worked in Singapore for less than 183 days in the tax year. As a non-resident, you will be taxed as below:

Your employment income is exempt from tax if you are here on short-term employment for 60 days or less in a year. This exemption does not apply if you are a director of a company, a public entertainer or exercising a profession in Singapore. Professionals include foreign experts, foreign speakers, queen's counsels, consultants, trainers, coaches etc. 
If you are in Singapore for 61-182 days in a year, you will be taxed on all income earned in Singapore. You may claim expenses and donations to save tax. However, you are not eligible to claim personal reliefs. Your employment income is taxed at 15% or the progressive resident rate (see rate table above), whichever gives rise to a higher tax amount. 
Director fees, consultant fees and all other incomes are taxed at 20%.


----------



## manoja24

gradual table:

Annual tax. income- rate% -gross tax pyyble 
first sgd 20,000- 0 -0
nxt sgd 20000- 3.5 -sgd 350

1st sgd 30000- - -sgd 350
nxt sgd 10000- 5.5 -sgd 550

1st sgd 40000- - -sgd 900
nxt sgd 40000- 8.5 -sgd 3400

1st sgd 80000- - -sgd 4300
nxt sgd 80000- 14 -sgd 11200

1st sgd 160,000- - -sgd 15500
nxt sgd 160,000- 17 -sgd 27200

1st sgd 320000- - -sgd 42700
above sgd 320000- 20 -----


----------



## manoja24

hi sir varun,

i'm a filipina, 24 yrs. old, hope those i sent previously can help you....
I'm actually new also here in the forum.
I still don't have gotten a job yet. i'm planning to move to singapore by next month or by October. but I only have almost 2 yrs work experience in Account Assistance, Finance, Admin Assistance, with some experience in SAP, and good in MS Excel... sir, what do you think, is it possible for me to get job first before going there or it's better for me to go there as tourist and later find job there? whats your advice sir?
thank you!


----------



## simonsays

manoja24 said:


> hi sir varun,
> 
> i'm a filipina, 24 yrs. old, hope those i sent previously can help you....
> I'm actually new also here in the forum.
> I still don't have gotten a job yet. i'm planning to move to singapore by next month or by October. but I only have almost 2 yrs work experience in Account Assistance, Finance, Admin Assistance, with some experience in SAP, and good in MS Excel... sir, what do you think, is it possible for me to get job first before going there or it's better for me to go there as tourist and later find job there? whats your advice sir?
> thank you!


A chicken and egg situation .. Well, if you have been here before, then you will know what comes your way.

If not, still there are choices for you.

Generally admin/ finance jobs are reserved for locals, unofficially, so you got to try the MNCs here. MNCs are more open towards foreigners for such jobs.


----------



## ini_niki

I would definitely try to get a job before coming here ... otherwise you'll still have to leave and then comeback re: you visa ... and you don't want to start off being illegal  

good luck


----------



## DeeGee

ini_niki said:


> I would definitely try to get a job before coming here ... otherwise you'll still have to leave and then comeback re: you visa ... and you don't want to start off being illegal
> 
> good luck


Agree with ini_niki


----------



## Brinda

Hey varun,

Congratulations for your new job at singapore.
I think you should go for rented home at Hougang Avenue.
You will get good apartments out here. My brother too stays here
with his friends.

Singapore is a great place to live. Initially if your are planning to move
alone then you can live as Paying guest & can save alomst half of your
salary. Later on if your wife moves in then she needs to work.
your pay will be sufficient to support you both but u will have NIL savings.
Moral of the story is if you both want to stay in singapore then both of you
need to work. For initial months its okie till your wife finds one.

Okie, will you let me know the consultant name & address through
whom you got the job?Would appreciate your reply.

All the best for your new life at Singapore !!! 






gupta.varun said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have got a job in singapore with a salary of 6000 SGD per month. I will be relocating from India to Singapore along with my wife
> 
> Wanted to understand the average monthly expenses and current job market there
> 
> I have 4.5 years of experience as a business analyst.. I am moving to an Investment bank there. Also wanted to understand if the salary is descent enough as per the singapore market standards


----------



## simonsays

Brinda said:


> Congratulations for your new job at singapore.
> I think you should go for rented home at Hougang Avenue.
> You will get good apartments out here. My brother too stays here
> with his friends.
> 
> Singapore is a great place to live. Initially if your are planning to move
> alone then you can live as Paying guest & can save alomst half of your
> salary. Later on if your wife moves in then she needs to work.
> your pay will be sufficient to support you both but u will have NIL savings.
> Moral of the story is if you both want to stay in singapore then both of you
> need to work. For initial months its okie till your wife finds one.


Well, excellent snippet, but hougang has a few avenues, which one are you referring to ?? Upto Hougang Avenue 14 .. 

As for the saving part - yeah, I agree with you .. if you live a frugal live, the pay is more than enough. Note that many singaporeans earn much much lesser than expats, and are able to save and buy properties, due to the fact that they dont party every weekend, take overseas travel every month, and if they can save a few cents, will take the bus, instead of the train, god-forbid those taking the taxi.

Cheers


----------



## DeeGee

ecureilx said:


> Well, excellent snippet, but hougang has a few avenues, which one are you referring to ?? Upto Hougang Avenue 14 ..
> 
> As for the saving part - yeah, I agree with you .. if you live a frugal live, the pay is more than enough. Note that many singaporeans earn much much lesser than expats, and are able to save and buy properties, due to the fact that they dont party every weekend, take overseas travel every month, and if they can save a few cents, will take the bus, instead of the train, god-forbid those taking the taxi.
> 
> Cheers


Oh... Cab-aholism - very expensive habit... :eyebrows:

:focus:

Yes... Hougang is a rather large place... :confused2:


----------



## nithyabalki82

*Jobs search..*

Hi Varun..

This is Nithya here..i am from India too and presently looking out for job in Singapore..i have 4 yrs exp in SAP HCM..and hold a masters degree..could you please help me out in how to go about for the job search.. i am not able to get to any consultantcy in singapore..can you let me know which consultantcy you had approached...plz help me out..

Regards


----------



## simonsays

> Hi Varun..


Guys, not to sound rude, I suggest you take requests for private info offline ..


----------



## Maheshd00001

Hi. I'm new to this forum and would like to find a job in sg.Can anyone help me. please


----------



## Maheshd00001

Hi Gupta, Could you please tell me how you got this job. Because I'm Straggling to find a job in Singapore.I'm over 6 years exp software professional . Currently lives in Dubai.


----------



## AAMIRALI

*Great Man !*

Thanks to expats for this and pray for us 




gupta.varun said:


> Hey Guys
> 
> I have got a job in singapore with a salary of 6000 SGD per month. I will be relocating from India to Singapore along with my wife
> 
> Wanted to understand the average monthly expenses and current job market there
> 
> I have 4.5 years of experience as a business analyst.. I am moving to an Investment bank there. Also wanted to understand if the salary is descent enough as per the singapore market standards


----------



## AAMIRALI

Me aamir Ali from pakistan 

Bachelour Computer Science 

while having a different experience ( Operation & Maintenance Telecommunication ) 
Looking for related job !


----------



## hseplak

hi 
i am from mumbai want move to singapore ,can u guide me to any consultants in mumbai?

thanks


----------



## Jimmy1978

Good luck with the move!


----------



## SAP_TECH

Hello Varun,
Could you please guide me in finding a job in Singapore. I have 4 years and 9 months exp in SAP BI/ABAP. Looking for a job In Singapore.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kaushik_bbm

Hi everyone,

Myself Kaushik from Vizag. My girl friend and I want to got to Singapore for any job can u Please help us guys. We have been working for HSBC backend office.


----------



## simonsays

if you are from India, GF means nothing here .. so each of you have to find your own jobs !!

Did you try the HSBC channel for openings here ??


----------

